# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Experiences with Melatonin - WOW!

## Naturally Lucid

I read that people who take melatonin, one of the side effects is "very lucid/vivid dreams" - most people don't like this effect, but I find it very interesting!

Anyone have any stories?

Mine is that I had a harry potter dream once, and at the end of it I dreamed that I had a port key (teleportation device) and Gilderoy Lockhart sort of gave me one and I was transported (like harry was so many times) to Voldemort and lets just say it was a realization that I was dreaming, and felt "drained" and knew I'd wake up physically or mentally tired. If you've seen the harry potter movies, it was my experiencing all of the Voldemort encounters all at once in the 1st person!!! 
I guess it's easier to remember dreams when they are "more alive". It also has 50% of Vitamin b6 in it. I also think maybe it activates a part of the brain that releases repressed memories that are released in dreams? Anyone else have any theories?

----------


## Meehaw

That's awesome. I've read the books, so that would be a pretty powerful dream lol...must've been great! I haven't had any experience with melatonin, i might try taking some but yeah i have heard the stuff you mentioned...if i try some i'll get back to you =D

my band are also called Melatonin xD

----------


## Naturally Lucid

Don't take it unless you can't fall asleep. If you take it and you are able to fall asleep without it, having too much melatonin in your system actually make it hard to fall asleep!!!

----------


## Torcher

> Don't take it unless you can't fall asleep. If you take it and you are able to fall asleep without it, having too much melatonin in your system actually make it hard to fall asleep!!!



This is true. I use melatonin regularly and sometimes it can keep you up when you want to be passed out.

Most Melatonin will have B6 in it, which is purported to enhance REM. 

But there's some value in the mix - the longest, wildest, most complex LD I ever had was off some melatonin and valerian, and not very much of either. With melatonin, I think that if oyu don't feel that you need it to get to sleep, then don't use it. Otherwise, drop about 3-5 mg and roll out to "annnngghhhhhh wut? i was asleep."

----------


## gthom

When I've taken melatonin it's knocked me out.  I feel like sometimes I have vivid dreams in the morning due to REM rebound, but other times I've just woken up feeling still tired, similar to alcohol or cold medicine.

----------


## NickCamp

I took 20mg last night. i'll post my dream later today, I didn't go lucid but wow. Random dream. It was quite the adventure.

----------


## macha88

Melatonin makes me wake up in the middle of the night more often than when I sleep w/out melatonin. Aids with dream recall though.

----------

